# Deer



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a few deer laying in my bone pile that have been de-boned and cleaned, but there is always a bit that gets tossed out. (dryed out or where the bullet enters/exits) Has anyone ever used deer meat or pheasant meat to trap coyotes/fox? How would a guy go about using it? Grind it up, uses chucks of meat, or mix it with something else?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used tainted deer meat with marginal success. You could add a bait solution to the meat. Mostly I just use deer as bait stations.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It does not catch *****, i have tried after my ag teacher told me i would get loads of **** and none of them seemed the least bit interested, it would probably work for coyotes though.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I gave it a try this morning on two sets. I will have a report back to see how successful it is. High traffic area with a lot of fresh track in the snow. Hopefully It will work, otherwise I have a few other sets out so hopefully I'll have something by the end of the week.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Out of the eight sets I had out on this line I ended up with three yotes for the week. Two were caught in snares and the other was caught with a #2 with some gland. The two that were baited with deer had a few tracks going by it but they were not interested at all. I replaced the coils with snares so hopefully I'll get a few more.


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

i culd be wrong but i dnt think that your gona catch any fox on that deer.
iv tried some stuff and they dont seem to like the real stinkin stuff, but iv already got a few on fox pee, :withstupid: i use promix


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I've caught bobcats this way and many people i know have..bout the only thing know to use them for


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

I gota disagree ive caught many fox on sum powerfully stinkn bait i made but it was with beaver meat not deer. but i use that promix on scent post and it works good to.


----------

